# Differing kias



## Kodora

Hello all --

 Here's a question that's kinda silly, but I thought I'd ask, anyway:

 In my dojo I've noticed that everyone has their own kia.  I've heard, "Eye-ts!" "Tao!" "Aya-tsa!" "Eee-ya!" "Tsai!" "Huuh!" amongst others.  Some of us come from different MA backgrounds, so I wonder if that has something to do with it... Anyway, my question is, is there a "best" sound to kia, or is it just a highly personalized thing?  I've heard it's not necessarily the best thing to use a kia with a consonent, but other than that, I've no idea.


 Thanks!

 Kodora


----------



## BrandiJo

iv always been told its what ever sound you make, everyone is different


----------



## mj_lover

wow, nice question. from my own shelterd ma experiance, i have noticed as a dojo,, there is minimal variation, but there is a large variation in clubs. for example, at kenpo, we use an "I" sound, at tkd its more of an "OP"-ish sound..


----------



## Raewyn

Most of us in our Dojo use the kia sound, but as long as it comes from deep within any sound(with reason) which makes you feel comfortable can be used.


----------



## dsp921

I seem to always end in an 's' sound, that way I'm sure I'm not holding my breath.  Actually, I usually just do a forceful exhale and don't really make a "normal" kiai noise.


----------



## Drifter

When I kia, it is generally at several points throughout the technique, and short, small bursts of air in a teakettle type noise, but not high pitched.


----------



## kenpoworks

To get the kids away from shouting the Kiai word, I encourage them to use the "hhutt" sound which worked so well in fulfilling the basic requirements of Kiai, that I encourage all new senior  students to use the "HUT" sound to help them "find" and develop their own Kiai.
Richard


----------



## BruceCalkins

I've found over the years that any Single Sound Like "Ice" "Oos" "Hut" Seems to work the best the object is to Build Power, Tighten your Diaphram, and Scare the Crap out of your opponent. Many schools will call this the "First Attact"


----------



## clfsean

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> Many schools will call this the "First Attact"


First what??


----------



## 47MartialMan

I think he means First Attack?

I think the yell, is in accordance to one's personally and vocals. Some people have the ability to deepen it. Some have more of a higher pitch.


----------



## kenpoworks

The "h" is the important part imho.
Rich


----------



## 47MartialMan

I guess a females will pitch differemtly than mlaes


----------



## eyebeams

Thread on this topic (and my reply) here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22333&page=2&pp=15

 A proper kiai will have a close relationship with your breathing, though the exact sound (especially consonants) may differ. It's a useful diagnostic tool with which to discover how you're breathing into a particular technique. The way the kiai feels when you use it also gives you tips on the relationship between proper breathing and posture. For instance, if you find yourself forcing any part of it your  posture isn't giving your diaphragm enough room.

 Since the very end of a strike hits the structural limit of how your body can move without compressing the diaphragm, a good kiai removes a possible brake in speed and power. Eventually, you can internalize the shout and release the breath naturally, enhancing the bellows effect of a strike. Unifying the movement and breath is also a way to ensure *inhalation* when movement would naturally allow the diaphragm to expand, keeping you from being winded.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

There are three reasons for a kia;

1.   To exhale when you get hit or fall, to expel air voluntarily on contact.

2.  To scare or intimidate your opponent audibly.

3.   To add power to your technique by making you less buoyant on your impact.

Doesn't matter what sound you use but Kias should be short, and your body should replicate the actions of a sneeze.   In fact, that's what I tell people a Kia is, a controlled sneeze, they can usually get it in a matter of minutes and do them well.

DarK LorD


----------



## kenpoworks

Sorry, don't agree with the sneeze bit , breathing through the wrong orifices.
It does matter what sound you make!


----------



## 47MartialMan

Lost me with the sneeze.


----------



## Brother John

Hey, a well executed Kiai is nothing to sneeze at!
 :whip: 

Your Brother
John


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Sorry, don't agree with the sneeze bit , breathing through the wrong orifices.
> It does matter what sound you make!


 
Wrong orifice, should I kia out my bunghole or what?

I notice you didn't  explain what sound and why?

DarK LorD


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Lost me with the sneeze.


How so, your body should react almost identically?

DarK LorD


----------



## kenpoworks

In Brief..
"I encourage all new senior students to use the "HUT" sound to help them "find" and develop their own Kiai."


"HUTT" is just a learning tool, breathing in the MA has to be worked on just like say kicking. 
This sound "forcefully" expels air from the body, fortifies the body as well as reinforcing a delivered strike.
I sometimes use the example of a tennis player's "service shout" or a weightlifters "grunt" when trying to explain to studnts the diverse benefits of developing a "kiai", as well as other breathing techniques.
It is important to be able to empty the lungs instantly in some cases (eg when landing on your back from a throw) to avoid real injury.
So at white belt level building practice around a simple word like hutt makes the student consider the importance of correct breathing from day one.
As for frightening your opponent with a loud kiai, well it may work!
Richard


----------



## 47MartialMan

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> How so, your body should react almost identically?
> 
> DarK LorD


\
Not really, when I sneeze I am discharging through my nose....not a Kia to me.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> \
> Not really, when I sneeze I am discharging through my nose....not a Kia to me.


That's odd, most of the population of the world sneeze like this.

http://www.people.virginia.edu/~rjh9u/gif/sneeze.gif

Also adding a cut and paste from a website.

What is the benefit of sneezing in general? The easy answer is that the thing tickling your nose might be a bad thing (like a virus, bacteria or pollen), and sneezing forces it out. The problem is that most adults sneeze mostly through their mouth, and so sneezing wont force anything out of the nose. This is in contrast to most animals, who sneeze largely through their nose (watch your dog or cat next time). So I think that sneezing really serves little purpose to humans (little kids might be an exception to this). I think that sneezing is important to animals that rely heavily on the sense of smell, but that in us it is just an annoying "holdover" of evolution.

DarK LorD


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> In Brief..
> "I encourage all new senior students to use the "HUT" sound to help them "find" and develop their own Kiai."
> 
> 
> "HUTT" is just a learning tool, breathing in the MA has to be worked on just like say kicking.
> This sound "forcefully" expels air from the body, fortifies the body as well as reinforcing a delivered strike.
> I sometimes use the example of a tennis player's "service shout" or a weightlifters "grunt" when trying to explain to studnts the diverse benefits of developing a "kiai", as well as other breathing techniques.
> It is important to be able to empty the lungs instantly in some cases (eg when landing on your back from a throw) to avoid real injury.
> So at white belt level building practice around a simple word like hutt makes the student consider the importance of correct breathing from day one.
> As for frightening your opponent with a loud kiai, well it may work!
> Richard


 

So you haven't given me any reason really other than your own personal opinion, no scientific empirical evidence to contradict why anything can't be used as a sound for a Kia. UUUUHHHH and AAAHHHHHH works for me.

You also haven't told me why the orifice is wrong.


DarK LorD


----------



## 47MartialMan

A Sneeze is a Moist Kia?


----------



## kenpoworks

"So you haven't given me any reason really other than your own personal opinion, no scientific empirical evidence to contradict why anything can't be used as a sound for a Kia. UUUUHHHH and AAAHHHHHH works for me."

Well heck if UUUUHHHH and AAAHHHHHH works for you thats fine, I will try it out.......... ok done it... did'nt feel like a sneeze though!
I also see kiai as a short sharp shout, so UUUUHHHH and AAAHHHHHH may be a liitle long to fit in with my opinion of how to use and develop it.

Being a lay person and not a scientist I dont have the ""scientific empirical evidence"" of why hutt works "for me" as a tool for developing a kiai, just personal opinion based on personal observation, basically you have to exhale and tighten the abs when you forcefully yell hutt, it's difficult to inhale when you use it, at the end of the shout you clench your teeth.
And you are right when you ahhh-chooo it does come out of your mouth, myself like most people just assumed that sneezing was associated with the nose, so if you sneeze through the mouth its like a kiai, thats ok once again i foolishly assumed that you where advocating kiai-ing through the nose, I hope this clears up your orifices issue.
I suffer from hay fever and do sneeze a lot at certain times of the year usually and rather un scientifically through my nose!
Richard
ps err we are having a bit of a laugh here..... are'nt we?


----------



## BruceCalkins

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> "So you haven't given me any reason really other than your own personal opinion, no scientific empirical evidence to contradict why anything can't be used as a sound for a Kia. UUUUHHHH and AAAHHHHHH works for me."
> 
> Well heck if UUUUHHHH and AAAHHHHHH works for you thats fine, I will try it out.......... ok done it... did'nt feel like a sneeze though!
> I also see kiai as a short sharp shout, so UUUUHHHH and AAAHHHHHH may be a liitle long to fit in with my opinion of how to use and develop it.
> 
> Being a lay person and not a scientist I dont have the ""scientific empirical evidence"" of why hutt works "for me" as a tool for developing a kiai, just personal opinion based on personal observation, basically you have to exhale and tighten the abs when you forcefully yell hutt, it's difficult to inhale when you use it, at the end of the shout you clench your teeth.
> And you are right when you ahhh-chooo it does come out of your mouth, myself like most people just assumed that sneezing was associated with the nose, so if you sneeze through the mouth its like a kiai, thats ok once again i foolishly assumed that you where advocating kiai-ing through the nose, I hope this clears up your orifices issue.
> I suffer from hay fever and do sneeze a lot at certain times of the year usually and rather un scientifically through my nose!
> Richard
> ps err we are having a bit of a laugh here..... are'nt we?


I re-posted your whole comment because I feel you Made a great point and also we could always use another Laugh... I think the best thing to say is that what ever Kiai works for you is the best. The Idea of what it is for is the question and there have been many great answers. I have found "For Me" that ending the Kiai on a hard note or making it short with a hard sound gives me the extra I need. But look at Bruce Lee's Cat Style Kiai... They worked for him... Maybe a Dog Bark or a Horse Neigh is the ticket for some one else..


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> I re-posted your whole comment because I feel you Made a great point and also we could always use another Laugh... I think the best thing to say is that what ever Kiai works for you is the best. The Idea of what it is for is the question and there have been many great answers. I have found "For Me" that ending the Kiai on a hard note or making it short with a hard sound gives me the extra I need. But look at Bruce Lee's Cat Style Kiai... They worked for him... Maybe a Dog Bark or a Horse Neigh is the ticket for some one else..


 
OK Soke  LOL

Dude, your website and profile tell me exactly what I need to know.    But now, back to sounds of Kia's.

DarK LorD


----------



## MisterMike

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> There are three reasons for a kia;
> 
> 1.   To exhale when you get hit or fall, to expel air voluntarily on contact.
> 
> 2.  To scare or intimidate your opponent audibly.
> 
> 3.   To add power to your technique by making you less *buoyant* on your impact.
> 
> Doesn't matter what sound you use but Kias should be short, and your body should replicate the actions of a sneeze.   In fact, that's what I tell people a Kia is, a controlled sneeze, they can usually get it in a matter of minutes and do them well.
> 
> DarK LorD



Bouyant? Do kenpo people train in water? I can see this making more sense on land if I took in a big greath of Helium, but the kiai would sound damn funny...


----------



## 47MartialMan

Yeah, if i use the KIA SNEEZE, someone will be sprayed with stuff out of my nose.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Bouyant? Do kenpo people train in water? I can see this making more sense on land if I took in a big greath of Helium, but the kiai would sound damn funny...


Good Grief, have you even read Infinite InsightsI?   It's a friggin' metaphor.

DarK LorD


----------



## kenpoworks

Yeah, if i use the KIA SNEEZE, someone will be sprayed with stuff out of my nose.........and then they'd be sorry!


----------



## Doc

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Yeah, if i use the KIA SNEEZE, someone will be sprayed with stuff out of my nose.........and then they'd be sorry!


See Rich, you blew it. I told you when I came over I would demonstrate why the sound matters, and how different sounds change the outcome of execution. Catch you next time.


----------



## 47MartialMan

When stuff comes out of my nose...it isnt a KIA...the sound is a Ah Choo!


----------



## kenpoworks

Doc said:
			
		

> ..See Rich, you blew it ....


 lol ya never miss a trick!


Tell me Doc is it "ah choo" or "ah chow"...there seems to be two schools of thought ?


----------



## Doc

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> lol ya never miss a trick!
> 
> 
> Tell me Doc is it "ah choo" or "ah chow"...there seems to be two schools of thought ?


Actually the Japanese version is "ah so."


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

Well, if you people don't even know how your body functions during a sneeze,  how on earth are you going to teach people the proper method or sound for a kia?       The idea of a Kia is let the air go on contact, and not all your air.    A Kia can be thought of as a relief valve, when the pressure gets high, it lets out a little air to equalize to a better working pressure.    There's nothing mystical or magic about it.      I think it's either Venus or Serena Williams that has a great service Kia at the moment they strike the ball.


DarK LorD


----------



## Brother John

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> The idea of a Kia is let the air go on contact, and not all your air.    I think it's either Venus or Serena Williams that has a great service Kia at the moment they strike the ball.
> DarK LorD


I think they both do it. In fact, it's very common in sports. Look at boxing. They do a forceful "Sss" sound with many of their punches. This way they don't release all the air at once and can keep going throughout a longer period with many combinations.

I know where you are coming from with the sneeze Clyde. I was kiddin around earlier, I really didn't think that this minor subject would develop contention. I think that a lot of people consider the sneeze to be a function of the nose. The nose is usually the source of the stimulous but the response is from the lungs and the throat/mouth. The way I do Kiai  ((BTW: Isn't that the proper term to use?? Kia is a car.)) begins and ends abruptly. I think that's how it's like a sneeze.

Talk to you later.

Your Brother
John


----------



## The Kai

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Well, if you people don't even know how your body functions during a sneeze, how on earth are you going to teach people the proper method or sound for a kia? The idea of a Kia is let the air go on contact, and not all your air. A Kia can be thought of as a relief valve, when the pressure gets high, it lets out a little air to equalize to a better working pressure. There's nothing mystical or magic about it. I think it's either Venus or Serena Williams that has a great service Kia at the moment they strike the ball.
> 
> 
> DarK LorD


I think the word sneeze might be as accurrate and innaccurrate.  Watch a boxer work a Heavy Bag, perhaps due to the fact that a mouthpiece won't allow a ton of mouth breathing.  Boxers do alot of short sharp exhalations thru their nose, sounds kinda sneezish.  Also probably due to the mouthguard (and gloves)when hit a boxer will do a short snort thru the nose to tighten up.

However in the Martial Arts there is a greater variety of yells used for different reasons
BTW - The Bruce Lee Cat yell was a movie thing (in his own words)


----------



## kenpoworks

.......... Kiai ((BTW: Isn't that the proper term to use?? Kia is a car.)) yes Korean make I think!
The tennis player I was thinking of was Connors.... thats me really showing my age!
When I do Heavy Bag my Kiai seems to manifest its self as more of a "mmm & grunt"
As for The buoyancy of the body I can relate to that in terms of how the degree of air expelled effects the density of the body.
Richard


----------



## Brother John

Kiai is Japanese. (In Korean it's "Ki-hap")
Ki = Energy (VERY often associated with the breath and the mind)
Ai = Blend/merge or join.

SO... *Kiai* is to blend your breath, mind and energy; to unify them. It speaks of much more than just the sound you make. That's really more of a bi-product.

If you think about it... take these two Japanese words and change their order and you have 
Aiki
as in Aikido (the way of blending energies)
take the equivalent Korean word Ki-hap and change them around and also ad the suffix "do"...
Hapkido.

hmmmm

Your Brother
John


----------



## Michael Billings

Sigung LaBounty has an excellent article on his site re: the Kia.

 Here is a breif exerpt from http://thesigung.com/kiai.html
[font=geneva, sans-serif][/font]​


> [font=geneva, sans-serif]The word "kiai" is composed of two words "Ki" energy, and "Ai" union, so then kiai means the union of energy. From there interpretations abound on kiai. My interpretation is that of the late Zen Master and Archer Deshimaru Taisen, who refers to it as "..one cry, one instant containing all space-time, the whole cosmos" [/font]  [font=geneva, sans-serif]When I first heard this I scratched my head and I remember saying to myself that I had thought it was just a yell. In Judo, we were never really instructed on the meaning, we just did it. Kenpo too, it was glossed over even though every human being especially athletes, understand the concept of adding power through breath. ...
> [/font]​


 Part II of the article can be found http://thesigung.com/kiai2.html

 -Michael
[font=geneva, sans-serif] [/font]​


----------



## 47MartialMan

Sneezing Kia...yes, a sneeze is a natural/reflexive body function. But to spray stuff and call it a Kia, is remote.


----------



## BallistikMike

I always viewd a "Kiai" as a short, sharp sound that helped expell air quickly out of the body as well as tighten up the core muscle groups so impact of the blow if timed correctly would be "just that much harder".

Then as I began to play with sound and its relationship with breathing and how the various sounds you can make, when expelled sharply or slowly or deeply or with hhhuuhhh sounds, as oppossed to eeettt sounds will effect the speed or even the targeting of your strike(s). Has anyone else experienced this or tried it?

Ive noticed that a constant growl followed by a traditional "kiai" during impact followed by a sharp or slow intake using various sounds helps speed up or slow down my movements.

I have come to have so many different sounds throughout my workouts that I dont have a specific one period. Kind of just allow the breathing and sound to embrace the strike/kick or maneuver I am doing.


----------



## Doc

Keep in mind gentlemen, that the definition(s) explored so far are Japanese term(s) and their Japanese understanding of breathing, associated with their particular philosophy of martial applications. Their approach is dedicated to the "one punch kill" philosophy, with the kiai application once expended, requires significant time to apply again. This eliminates the "quick multiple strike" applications associated with the Chinese philosophy of sequencing. Further, the Chinese do not really have a "kiai" per se, instead focusing on "proper breathing" for the particular application, and the creation of internal energy. My point simpy is; in every interpretation and version of Kenpo in the Ed Parker Lineage AFTER the original Kenpo-Karate, the word has no real appropriate meaning, in spite of its continued use.


----------



## 47MartialMan

Doc said:
			
		

> Keep in mind gentlemen, that the definition(s) explored so far are Japanese term(s) and their Japanese understanding of breathing, associated with their particular philosophy of martial applications. Their approach is dedicated to the "one punch kill" philosophy, with the kiai application once expended, requires significant time to apply again. This eliminates the "quick multiple strike" applications associated with the Chinese philosophy of sequencing. Further, the Chinese do not really have a "kiai" per se, instead focusing on "proper breathing" for the particular application, and the creation of internal energy. My point simpy is; in every interpretation and version of Kenpo in the Ed Parker Lineage AFTER the original Kenpo-Karate, the word has no real appropriate meaning, in spite of its continued use.


Hmmn...yet for focused power, what to arts outside Japanese/Karate, use?


----------



## eyebeams

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Well, if you people don't even know how your body functions during a sneeze, how on earth are you going to teach people the proper method or sound for a kia?
> 
> DarK LorD


 I wouldn't use the metaphor of  sneeze just because you reflexively close your eyes when you sneeze.

 As for the sound, pitch is meningful because your pitch changes depending on how you exhale. Exhaling from the chest provides a higher pitch than exhaling from the diaphragm (try this yourself). That's why a big kiai moves between a high and low pitch (in either direction, though more people seem to find high to low more natural).


----------



## 47MartialMan

eyebeams said:
			
		

> I wouldn't use the metaphor of sneeze just because you reflexively close your eyes when you sneeze.
> 
> As for the sound, pitch is meningful because your pitch changes depending on how you exhale. Exhaling from the chest provides a higher pitch than exhaling from the diaphragm (try this yourself). That's why a big kiai moves between a high and low pitch (in either direction, though more people seem to find high to low more natural).


Dont forget the "watery eyes" and weird body "contortions".


----------



## Doc

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Hmmn...yet for focused power, what to arts outside Japanese/Karate, use?


Proper breathing.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

eyebeams said:
			
		

> I wouldn't use the metaphor of sneeze just because you reflexively close your eyes when you sneeze.
> 
> As for the sound, pitch is meningful because your pitch changes depending on how you exhale. Exhaling from the chest provides a higher pitch than exhaling from the diaphragm (try this yourself). That's why a big kiai moves between a high and low pitch (in either direction, though more people seem to find high to low more natural).


 
Hmm, it's obvious you didn't read my initial post where I said " A CONTROLLED SNEEZE".   I always emphasize the  point of not being able to keep your eyes open during a sneeeze.     Next time, try reading all of what I'm saying not just your interpretation.   


 DarK LorD


----------



## 47MartialMan

Doc said:
			
		

> Proper breathing.


Yeah, threw that to see if anyone was awake


----------



## Michael Billings

When I studied with a very traditional Chinese Kung-Fu instructor, if we were doing a form, there were specific and different sounds that went with each application of power.  Chi and the application thereof was associated with the verbalization, well not really a verbalization, but an audible expression of energy and the type being utilized.  

 WAY OVER MY HEAD AT THE TIME.  I was in my 20's and am now 50, and a little more skeptical in some ways, but open to new thoughts and ideas in other ways as I find different ways of applying power that I just was oblivious to when I was younger.  Seeing was not always believing.  So now I would really like to revisit my old Sifu and friend about this sometime.  But over a beer, not over me in a low cat or fighting horse stance.

 -Michael


----------



## kenpoworks

The introduction of kiai (the basic yell) in class (especially for beginners and children) can be the first step, the starting point for them to start considering proper breath control. 
The use of qigong, tai chi and some Okinawan based systems of breathing can "breath new life" (ptp) into the practice of Kenpo forms & sets, this is of course is just an opinion based on personal practice and a bit of cross system experience.
It is a step side ways from performance based Forms practice and does suit some people and not others.
But it has helped me unerstand that sequence completion is not the important thing..... must be an age thing.

Random thought Richard.


----------



## eyebeams

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Hmm, it's obvious you didn't read my initial post where I said " A CONTROLLED SNEEZE". I always emphasize the point of not being able to keep your eyes open during a sneeeze. Next time, try reading all of what I'm saying not just your interpretation.
> 
> DarK LorD


 I read your initial post. I just don't care for the metaphor, d00d, because it applies to one aspect of sneezing but not a whole bunch of others. It has nothing to do with critiquing your ability to get the message across to your students -- I just don't care for the metaphor myself. Relax a tad.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Sigung LaBounty has an excellent article on his site re: the Kia.
> 
> Here is a breif exerpt from http://thesigung.com/kiai.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Part II of the article can be found http://thesigung.com/kiai2.html
> 
> -Michael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'm interested in reading this article.  Thanks Michael.    I had the pleasure of spending a good deal of time with Sigung LaBounty :asian:this weekend and he taught me that for a woman a good Kia is to shout, *"Stop It!" * Aside from the already mentioned benefits of the Kia, I really like this idea because it reflects how I felt when I was being attacked so it's natural to want to say that.  It also gives a verbal clue to an attacker to stop and alerts possible bystanders to the attack.


----------



## Kodora

Wow, I'd no idea there were so many angles to this topic; thanks for all the input!  



 Still learning,

 Kodora


----------



## 47MartialMan

Kodora said:
			
		

> Wow, I'd no idea there were so many angles to this topic; thanks for all the input!
> 
> 
> 
> Still learning,
> 
> Kodora


Hmmn I'm nearing 50, i am still learning also.


----------



## Brother John

According to my sweet wife..
I've not yet begun to learn......


HA!!



Your Brother
John


----------



## 47MartialMan

Brother John said:
			
		

> According to my sweet wife..
> I've not yet begun to learn......
> 
> 
> HA!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Brother
> John


Depends on what she means by what lessons


----------



## VSanhodo

Hi Folks

Interesting topic and responses. I have to say I agree with some of the responses and respectfully disagree with most.
Allow me to elaborate.
The term Kiai simply means to yell or shout. To this day I get a kick watching and listening to ppl Yell the word Yell/Shout in a different language. Kiai is not only an action but a command of ececution it is what you are supposed to do and an area where you place emphais. In modern martial arts, I see practitioners yell and shout all through thier repective forms. Now perhaps that is how they do it now but is not and was not the original intent.
When I was coming up under the late Shizyura Tanaka Sensei and the late Soke Kuniba we had lengthly discussions about this very topic. Their belief was and is mine now that an easy way to remember how to Kiai (Yell / Shout) properly was to simply use your vowel sounds or any combination of. A. E. I. O. U and yes sometimes Y.
As I was taught and use to teach the vowels allow the throat to not costrict therby allowing air from the diaphram to escape. the use of H or K and a few other sounds constrict the throat and dont allow the air to be properly dispelled from the diaphram. Now is this etched in stone. No, of course not but it is what I believe to be a good basic rule of thumb. so far as reason why we yell and shout. Dear lord the list can go on.
Helps to tense the body, Well ok
Helps to give you more power, Well ok.
Helps to scare your opponet, Hmmmmmm maybe
Gives you courage, Maybe again

Not to mention the little talked about lost art of KiaiJitsu where a shout could creat harmonics and disable an opponet through sounds. Can I do it, No. Have I seen it done, Yes. But thats a very long story in itself.

Kiai has many different uses, A low kiai sound helps to root the body and is used with different techniques or can be I should say, whereas a high pich kiai has other uses and to go into it futher there are transitional Kiai from Hi pitch to Low pitch and Low to High all of which had an intended purpose.

To me the term Kiai has lost its original meaning and intent. Kinda like someone saying go make me a xerox. Xerox is a brand. Ive seen ppl today whom I swear think a Xerox is the same thing as going to make 100 copies of an annual report.

Today Kiai and Xerox seem to be about the same

Thanks

San


----------



## Doc

VSanhodo said:
			
		

> Hi Folks
> The term Kiai simply means to yell or shout. To this day I get a kick watching and listening to ppl Yell the word Yell/Shout in a different language. Kiai is not only an action but a command of ececution it is what you are supposed to do and an area where you place emphais. In modern martial arts, I see practitioners yell and shout all through thier repective forms. Now perhaps that is how they do it now but is not and was not the original intent.


Quite correct.


> When I was coming up under the late Shizyura Tanaka Sensei and the late Soke Kuniba we had lengthly discussions about this very topic. Their belief was and is mine now that an easy way to remember how to Kiai (Yell / Shout) properly was to simply use your vowel sounds or any combination of. A. E. I. O. U and yes sometimes Y.


There is validity to that.


> As I was taught and use to teach the vowels allow the throat to not costrict therby allowing air from the diaphram to escape. the use of H or K and a few other sounds constrict the throat and dont allow the air to be properly dispelled from the diaphram.


There are no vocal pronunciation of letters or words that 'constrict' the throat.


> Now is this etched in stone. No, of course not but it is what I believe to be a good basic rule of thumb.


I agree with the exception noted above.


> Kiai has many different uses, A low kiai sound helps to root the body and is used with different techniques or can be I should say, whereas a high pich kiai has other uses and to go into it futher there are transitional Kiai from Hi pitch to Low pitch and Low to High all of which had an intended purpose.


The vocal pitch of a 'kiai' do not affect structural integrity or "rooting" positively or negatively.


> To me the term Kiai has lost its original meaning and intent. Kinda like someone saying go make me a xerox. Xerox is a brand. Ive seen ppl today whom I swear think a Xerox is the same thing as going to make 100 copies of an annual report.
> Today Kiai and Xerox seem to be about the same


Unfortunately, too true. Your perpesctive is traditional Okinawa/Japanese where the shout or yell 'kiai' in martial arts has its roots in Japanese Culture. So much so it is assigned a separate term to reflect that position. In the older Chinese Philosophy however, there is no separate "shout" component. There is simply "breathing," and there is a right and wrong way for various circumstances.


----------



## VSanhodo

Doc said:
			
		

> There are no vocal pronunciation of letters or words that 'constrict' the throat.
> 
> I would have to agree and yet disagree Doc. I did say that hard sounds constrict the throat. I do agree that they do not. I probably should have said that some hard sounds or note tend to open the throat better and dont make the tongue rise to the top of the mouth thereby constricting air flow.
> 
> 
> The vocal pitch of a 'kiai' do not affect structural integrity or "rooting" positively or negatively.
> 
> Perhaps we are seeing this from a different angle. I do fee that mere breathing does affect your root sturcture. In our art we learn that when you exhale your body tends to become heavy making you more firmly planted. We use breathing to our advantage as well. Same is true when striking a person. When a person for example is struck in the stomach and they exhale they become heavy and in some cases we use or time attacks which are focused on making the person inhale. Each has its own application. Some throws are easier when the person inhales and some are easier when they exhale.
> Now I will say it is clearly possible we are both saying the same thing, I Tomato you say TooMATTOo heheh. Clealry no offense meant.
> Please lets continue this if at all possible. I am certainly open to and repsect any and all views and opinons.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply to my post. By the way. Im sure I havent used the quote feature properly, sorry Still kinda new to these fangled machines.
> 
> San
> 
> Unfortunately, too true. Your perpesctive is traditional Okinawa/Japanese where the shout or yell 'kiai' in martial arts has its roots in Japanese Culture. So much so it is assigned a separate term to reflect that position. In the older Chinese Philosophy however, there is no separate "shout" component. There is simply "breathing," and there is a right and wrong way for various circumstances.
> 
> I agree with you on this by the way. I use kiai as a means to teach but more importantly stress proper breathing over yelling and screaming. I placed a large ammount of emphasis on Breathing not on Yelling. Great point, Thanks
> 
> San


----------



## kenpoworks

The shouting of the "word" "kiai", has more to do with  western interpretation of its funtion, but, the Japanese (Shoto & Wado), Okinawan (Uechi) and Chinese (White Crane) systems that I have had exsposure to, stress the breathing aspect when teaching the "kiai".
Rich


----------



## Doc

VSanhodo said:
			
		

> Doc - "There are no vocal pronunciation of letters or words that 'constrict' the throat."
> 
> *I would have to agree and yet disagree Doc. I did say that hard sounds constrict the throat. I do agree that they do not. I probably should have said that some hard sounds or note tend to open the throat better and dont make the tongue rise to the top of the mouth thereby constricting air flow.
> *



Sorry, it's just when you speak in "physics and bio-mechanical functions" of human anatomy, specificity is a must in our methodology. 



> Doc - "The vocal pitch of a 'kiai' do not affect structural integrity or "rooting" positively or negatively."
> 
> *Perhaps we are seeing this from a different angle. I do fee that mere breathing does affect your root sturcture. In our art we learn that when you exhale your body tends to become heavy making you more firmly planted. We use breathing to our advantage as well. Same is true when striking a person. When a person for example is struck in the stomach and they exhale they become heavy and in some cases we use or time attacks which are focused on making the person inhale. Each has its own application. Some throws are easier when the person inhales and some are easier when they exhale.
> 
> Now I will say it is clearly possible we are both saying the same thing, I Tomato you say TooMATTOo heheh. Clealry no offense meant.
> Please lets continue this if at all possible. I am certainly open to and repsect any and all views and opinons.*


No we are not *saying* the same thing, but I do suspect we *mean* the same thing. I said "kiai doesn't affect ..." but your explanation, which is correct speaks of "breathing." "Kiai is only one aspect of "breathing" and doesn't affect rooting or stability by a variance of pitch, but certainly breathing does. I'm just being a tad more specific then you are, but I think we're going in the same direction. Sorry, its a necessity from my teaching.



> Thanks for taking the time to reply to my post. By the way. Im sure I havent used the quote feature properly, sorry Still kinda new to these fangled machines.



I know what you mean, I'm still trying to figure out some of this stuff.  



> Doc - "Your perpesctive is traditional Okinawa/Japanese where the shout or yell 'kiai' in martial arts has its roots in Japanese Culture. So much so it is assigned a separate term to reflect that position. In the older Chinese Philosophy however, there is no separate "shout" component. There is simply "breathing," and there is a right and wrong way for various circumstances."
> 
> *I agree with you on this by the way. I use kiai as a means to teach but more importantly stress proper breathing over yelling and screaming. I placed a large ammount of emphasis on Breathing not on Yelling. Great point, Thanks*



*YOUR* great point sir. I hope others were listening as well.


----------



## VSanhodo

Hi Doc

Yes, I agree and stand corrected, We are not saying the samething. We do however seem to mean the samething or at least we are headed in the same direction.

Thanks

San


----------



## Doc

VSanhodo said:
			
		

> Hi Doc
> 
> Yes, I agree and stand corrected, We are not saying the samething. We do however seem to mean the samething or at least we are headed in the same direction.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> San


Most definitely. It was a great amount of consternation to Mr. Parker that he was unable to replace the word "kiai" in his Kenpo Terminology, as he moved to an all "English Only" approach. It is the only Japanese Term he "accepted" but never approved. He would chuckle to himself to see and hear students yelling "kiai!" He often said, "If I told you to growl, would you say growl?"


----------



## Kenpoist

I prefer SSSST! when making strikes - like what a boxer does (it contracts my stomach muscles to strenghten my inner shield). I use an EUCE! for kata strike emphasis. 

To each his own!


----------



## Doc

Kenpoist said:
			
		

> I prefer SSSST! when making strikes - like what a boxer does (it contracts my stomach muscles to strenghten my inner shield). I use an EUCE! for kata strike emphasis.
> 
> To each his own!


----------



## Hollywood1340

To DKL comment, ever seen these kids at tourneys who you KNOW are constipated when they Kiai? Sneezing out..never mind. Back on topic.


----------



## eyebeams

I would be fascinated to learn how one can make a k or hard c noise without closing the airway at the throat or pallate, so that a "hard" sound like it cannot restrict the airway, as claimed.


----------



## Xequat

Maybe that choking sound you hear in German would be close. I prefer the Hoo-wah from Scent of a Woman, personally as a kiai.

Seriously, though, there is an art called kiaijitsu, www.kiaijitsu.com, where they teach different things like using an "ing" sound when pulling and a "ho" sound for pushing, and various other sounds for different things, but I don't really understand it that well...just sort of interesting to me at this point.


----------



## Doc

Xequat said:
			
		

> Maybe that choking sound you hear in German would be close. I prefer the Hoo-wah from Scent of a Woman, personally as a kiai.
> 
> Seriously, though, there is an art called kiaijitsu, www.kiaijitsu.com, where they teach different things like using an "ing" sound when pulling and a "ho" sound for pushing, and various other sounds for different things, but I don't really understand it that well...just sort of interesting to me at this point.


Yes I know. The history of the arts show that the Japanese as well as others have always taken a portion of the knowledge, and turn it into a separate art. The Chinese simply call it "breathing correctly" and is part of the way you teach a student to move and perform.


----------



## kempo108

has anyone heard or seen kias that stop a man in his tracks? i attended a seminar from one of dillman's off shoots. the name slips me from the moment. he took people from the seminar, had them stand in front of them one at a time. he told them to get really mad and then try to punch him in the stomach. as the punched he did a kia and they drop to the floor before they finished the punch. he claimed the pitch of the kia was very important in this demostration. he only did it to 3 people and he didnt pick anyone from our school. i think its a mental thing, making you angry and then attacking. i am curious if anyone has experienced this.


----------



## DRMiller

For my beginning students I used to just have them yell the word Kiai to get them used to doing it until they progressed enough to develope their own sound. Then we went to a tournament a while back and the hosting school's master questioned why my students were using the word for yell instead of actually yelling or in other words using their own sound for a Kiai. I never thought it made a difference and it was how I was taught as a beginner too. Now so as not to offend anyone I teach them to develope thier own Kiai from the start.


----------



## Doc

DRMiller said:
			
		

> Now so as not to offend anyone I teach them to develope thier own Kiai from the start.


Its not about offending someone as long as you know what you're doing and why in the best interest of your students. If you must change your methods, do so because they are correct, not because someone else may be offended. Your responsibility always should be providing students with the best information and training you are capable of delivering, exclusive of others "opinions and or objections."


----------



## mj-hi-yah

VSanhodo said:
			
		

> The term kiai simply means to yell or shout.


I was taught that the term Kiai meant to adjust the spirit through proper breathing.  So I agree with your later post where you say that it has more to do with breathing than yelling or shouting.  Although it can be loud it is my understanding that it has more to do with emptying the lungs of air and proper breathing - using the lower portion of the lungs, whereas a yell does not necessarily do that and can leave the throat sore, because it does not come from deep within the lungs.  




			
				Doc said:
			
		

> It was a great amount of consternation to Mr. Parker that he was unable to replace the word "kiai" in his Kenpo Terminology, as he moved to an all "English Only" approach. It is the only Japanese Term he "accepted" but never approved. He would chuckle to himself to see and hear students yelling "kiai!" He often said, "If I told you to growl, would you say growl?"


 What a great sense of humor Mr. Parker must have had.  


			
				Doc said:
			
		

> There is simply "breathing," and there is a right and wrong way for various circumstances.


 This is one of the more interesting statements in this thread to me as I am always just trying to remember the most important rule, which is to remember to simply breathe and not hold my breath. This brings a question to mind.  Is there a point in a person's breathing that makes them more or less vulnerable to a strike?  
I read somewhere that a kiai will cause your body to be denser and make you less vulnerable to having the "wind knocked out of you".  Has anyone tested this or even heard of this?  If this is true, is the best time to strike a person during their inhale?


----------



## Doc

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I was taught that the term Kiai meant to adjust the spirit through proper breathing.  So I agree with your later post where you say that it has more to do with breathing than yelling or shouting.  Although it can be loud it is my understanding that it has more to do with emptying the lungs of air and proper breathing - using the lower portion of the lungs, whereas a yell does not necessarily do that and can leave the throat sore, because it does not come from deep within the lungs.


Emptying the lungs are a part of it, but proper breathing requires exhalation and the generation of energy and strength to be sychronous.


> What a great sense of humor Mr. Parker must have had.


You have no idea.The bulk of his jokes were "guy jokes" and would get me "banned" from this forum. 


> This is one of the more interesting statements in this thread to me as I am always just trying to remember the most important rule, which is to remember to simply breathe and not hold my breath.


An excellent idea if being effective is on your list of goals.


> This brings a question to mind. Is there a point in a person's breathing that makes them more or less vulnerable to a strike?


All day long when you "hold" your breathing or inhale.


> I read somewhere that a kiai will cause your body to be denser and make you less vulnerable to having the "wind knocked out of you".


Not denser but less susceptible, to injury or discomfort. It is very difficult to "knock the wind out of you" when the wind is already gone or leaving.


> Has anyone tested this or even heard of this?


Anyone that has ever played contact sports and found out the hard way. 


> If this is true, is the best time to strike a person during their inhale?


Ya think? The body is incapable of aligning itself for structural integrity of its many parts to compensate for, or alleviate bounancy during the inhalation cycle of breathing.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Doc said:
			
		

> Emptying the lungs are a part of it, but proper breathing requires exhalation and the generation of energy and strength to be sychronous.


That seems like a useful and reasonable distinction. Should the synchronization of the kiai and strike come at the point, or exact moment, the exhalation is completed? For instance, the kiai begins as a punch or kick begins to extend and ends on impact of the kick or punch. Is this the reason some propose the kiai be kept to a one syllable sound like "HUH"? Would a longer kiai lose it's effectiveness because of timing, in that it would be disproportionate to the time it would take to execute a strike? Also, does the kiai channel or aid in channeling the energy, or is there a mental component that you are aware of that is separate from the breath that causes the energy and strength to be synchronous with the exhalation, or kiai?  



> You have no idea.The bulk of his jokes were "guy jokes" and would get me "banned" from this forum.


 Well alrighty then.:lookie: You'll just have to keep them to yourself I guess. 



> An excellent idea if being effective is on your list of goals.


Yes LOL I'm pushing it to the top of the list! 


> Not denser but less susceptible, to injury or discomfort. It is very difficult to "knock the wind out of you" when the wind is already gone or leaving. Anyone that has ever played contact sports and found out the hard way.


 I've had the wind knocked out of me in sports and in MA training...it's not fun. So if you know you are going to hit the ground, or be hit and you can get it out in time a kiai's your friend, eh?   



> Ya think? The body is incapable of aligning itself for structural integrity of its many parts to compensate for, or alleviate bounancy during the inhalation cycle of breathing.


Yes especially now I think it. What does it mean to alleviate bounancy? Can you please explain that?

Thanks Doc! :asian:


----------



## Doc

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> That seems like a useful and reasonable distinction. Should the synchronization of the kiai and strike come at the point, or exact moment, the exhalation is completed? For instance, the kiai begins as a punch or kick begins to extend and ends on impact of the kick or punch. Is this the reason some propose the kiai be kept to a one syllable sound like "HUH"? Would a longer kiai lose it's effectiveness because of timing, in that it would be disproportionate to the time it would take to execute a strike? Also, does the kiai channel or aid in channeling the energy, or is there a mental component that you are aware of that is separate from the breath that causes the energy and strength to be synchronous with the exhalation, or kiai?
> Well alrighty then.:lookie: You'll just have to keep them to yourself I guess.
> Yes LOL I'm pushing it to the top of the list!


You do realize that's about 7 or 8 different questions right? Simply - breathing is a function that supports body function. If there was only one moment in time when it would be effective, than it would be extremely inefficient. The Japanese philosophy is along those lines. The Chinese suggest the "powerstroke" or ehalation breathing cycle has validity in its entirety in supporting body function.


> I've had the wind knocked out of me in sports and in MA training...it's not fun. So if you know you are going to hit the ground, or be hit and you can get it out in time a kiai's your friend, eh?
> Yes especially now I think it. What does it mean to alleviate bounancy? Can you please explain that?


When the body's many parts are incapable of coming together in a singular "associated" function, they are "disassociated or "apart" from each other and "float" from their assigned associated positions of structure and thus the term "bounancy" meaning to "float or not sink or settle." Can I go now?


----------



## marlon

I have been taught differing kiais/ breathing for lifting, percussion striking, penetrating strikes, pulling...etc.  The sound is my own and it is not set...but the breathing is a given.  Knocking someone out with sound is beyond my understanding  and stretching my belief system at this time


Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Doc said:
			
		

> You do realize that's about 7 or 8 different questions right?


 I'm making up for lost time, but I only see 4. Ok, so after careful examination a kiai is just a kiai.  



> Simply - breathing is a function that supports body function. If there was only one moment in time when it would be effective, than it would be extremely inefficient. The Japanese philosophy is along those lines. The Chinese suggest the "powerstroke" or ehalation breathing cycle has validity in its entirety in supporting body function.


Interesting differentiation. 




> When the body's many parts are incapable of coming together in a singular "associated" function, they are "disassociated or "apart" from each other and "float" from their assigned associated positions of structure and thus the term "bounancy" meaning to "float or not sink or settle." Can I go now?


 I got it thank you. :asian: You are always free to go.


----------



## kenpochad

i was told that it doesnt matter to much as long as you up your all in ot it
its a spirt shout


----------



## Ray

kenpochad said:
			
		

> i was told that it doesnt matter to much as long as you up your all in ot it its a spirt shout


Earlier posts have mentioned some of the physical reasons for kiai-ing (e.g. keeping from getting the "wind knocked out," synchronizing the exhalation with a strike to maximize power, etc). 

Some words are better for a quick and near complete exhale than others: "banana," I think, would do a poor job of it.


----------



## kenpochad

Ray said:
			
		

> Earlier posts have mentioned some of the physical reasons for kiai-ing (e.g. keeping from getting the "wind knocked out," synchronizing the exhalation with a strike to maximize power, etc).
> 
> Some words are better for a quick and near complete exhale than others: "banana," I think, would do a poor job of it.


I know that i geuss i should of said a short burst , 
But what about   ssss   you like boxers do ?


----------



## Ray

kenpochad said:
			
		

> I know that i geuss i should of said a short burst ,
> But what about ssss you like boxers do ?


I think you're right.  And/or a  burst of exhalation through the nose like some boxers do might work.

The "ssss" reminds me of the tea-kettle/tea-pot idea {I think I saw in one of Mr. Parker's books}.  I've heard some people make a "tss" sound when sparring.


----------



## swiftpete

Ray said:
			
		

> Some words are better for a quick and near complete exhale than others: "banana," I think, would do a poor job of it.


----------



## Doc

kenpochad said:
			
		

> i was told that it doesnt matter to much as long as you up your all in ot it
> its a spirt shout


That would be incorrect. The "spirit shout" as you say is from the Japanese Kiai superficial understanding of proper breathing.


----------



## Doc

Ray said:
			
		

> I think you're right.  And/or a  burst of exhalation through the nose like some boxers do might work.
> 
> The "ssss" reminds me of the tea-kettle/tea-pot idea {I think I saw in one of Mr. Parker's books}.  I've heard some people make a "tss" sound when sparring.


Boxers breath through the nose because they have to, because of the custom mouthguard required in the sport. Although this can be effective it precludes placement of the teeth relative to the tongue and affects posture positively and negatively. Therefore, utilizing the Japanese explanation, boxers do not 'kiai,' but instead utilize a method of 'breathing' unique to their sport. No spoken word or sound constricts the throat, however the teeth, tongue, and pallette are instrumental in specific sound creation.

Understand all, its not really about the "sounds" you make. The sounds were simply used to teach body posture required through those speciifc sounds. "wax on wax off" is not about waxing, but about blocking. A competent teacher should be teaching 'posture' instead of words or sounds, but that requires knowledge most "instructors" don't have. I've often said it here. "Everything matters." Move a finger, roll an eyeball, turn your head, etc. can make or break your structure. The position of your mouth, tongue, teeth, etc are as much a part of the equation as your feet, and most don't even have sound stances. The truth is, we should be talking about stances instead of sounds.


----------



## TwistofFat

Doc,

It kinda reminds me of a heavy bench press.  While pushing it does help to exhale but no amount of shouting or screaming replace repetitions done correctly.  

Regards - Glenn.


----------



## Doc

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> Doc,
> 
> It kinda reminds me of a heavy bench press.  While pushing it does help to exhale but no amount of shouting or screaming replace repetitions done correctly.
> 
> Regards - Glenn.


Dam that was good. Why didn't I use that analogy? May I steal that sir? (I'll give you credit)


----------



## TwistofFat

Doc,

Knock $3 off my first lesson and you have a deal...lol

Regards - Glenn.


----------



## Doc

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> Doc,
> 
> Knock $3 off my first lesson and you have a deal...lol
> 
> Regards - Glenn.


Better than that. I'll buy you lunch. Deal!


----------



## Ray

Doc said:
			
		

> Boxers breath through the nose because they have to, because of the custom mouthguard required in the sport.


Let me be the first to say that I missed the obvious.  I need to learn to ask "why" a whole lot more than I do.  I observe that boxers exhale through their nose and assume it must be a "western scientific" replacement for the kiai.  

Then someone who knows "why" tells me why.  And then I wonder "why can't I see the obvious?"


----------



## Doc

Ray said:
			
		

> Let me be the first to say that I missed the obvious.  I need to learn to ask "why" a whole lot more than I do.  I observe that boxers exhale through their nose and assume it must be a "western scientific" replacement for the kiai.
> 
> Then someone who knows "why" tells me why.  And then I wonder "why can't I see the obvious?"


Why didn't I invent the paper clip? Anything that simple I should have thought of.


----------



## eyebeams

Doc said:
			
		

> That would be incorrect. The "spirit shout" as you say is from the Japanese Kiai superficial understanding of proper breathing.


 The Japanese understanding of breath is hardly "superficial." Of course, if you are only thinking of the kiai instead of other elements, than I can see where such a mistaken estimate might come from.


----------



## Making the Journey

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> There are three reasons for a kia;
> 
> 1. To exhale when you get hit or fall, to expel air voluntarily on contact.
> 
> 2. To scare or intimidate your opponent audibly.
> 
> 3. To add power to your technique by making you less buoyant on your impact.
> 
> Doesn't matter what sound you use but Kias should be short, and your body should replicate the actions of a sneeze. In fact, that's what I tell people a Kia is, a controlled sneeze, they can usually get it in a matter of minutes and do them well.
> 
> DarK LorD


 
A Kiai is to make you more dense for more impact value... There is a drill you can do to feel this actually happening... One person inhales deeply and another picks them up from behind then put them down... then the same person exhales and completely relaxes their body... then try and pick them up... it may be just a bit harder ;-D... this is what your body must be like when you strike... You're at your most deadly when you are relaxed


----------



## SAVAGE

here are many different sort of Kiai noises that an individual make as well:

"I" - For upper body attacks such as punches or elbows 
"Tae" - For low body attacks such as kicks 
"E-I" - For lifting and then throwing motions utilizing primarily the upper body 


I know that the rest of this post is abit off tangent....but I wrote this a while ago about Kiaia....I hope you guys enjoy it!



Kiai 

If there is one thing all Martial Arts posses it is some sort of cry, all over the world the call of Martial arts bretheren ring out from training halls, a resonant &#8220;Kiai!&#8221; 

The truth is that not many people understand the Kiai, and what it is used for&#8230;some say it is to show spirit, others think it is an intimidation technique, I however think that this is false. Spirit, intimidation and Kiai are different beasts all together! 

Let us first explore spirit! I am of course not talking about the kind that haunt you, but the mood or attitude (Collins Dictionary definition). Spirit is courage, the get up and go, when you know you should just get up and go. Pushing that last rep, going for that last point, practicing your kata one more time, when you are at the point of collapse. A member of my class, broke his leg playing rugby, yet he never missed a training session, sitting in the back of the class watching, learning. I am reminded of a girl I went to school with who was blind in one eye after an accident with a stone&#8230;who went on to get the third highest mark in the country for our final examination (Fiji School Leavers Certificate), I remember a little boy who lost his hearing after being stabbed in the ear with a screwdriver, and was never allowed to swim, a hard thing for a child, considering he was a national level champion, he is now deaf in his left ear but has learned to adapt, he took up a new hobby, perhaps some of you have heard of it, its called Martial Arts! The boy I went to school with who collected soda cans during lunch hour to sell for his school fees after his father died leaving him the youngest of 6 brothers and 3sisters! 

That is spirit, the ability to spit in the face of fate, the ability to survive against insurmountable odds&#8230;to achieve your goals. Many Martial Artists will not have made it in the dojos/dojangs/training halls if not for spirit! When I first started Martial Arts, my class was huge, but as the ranks climb the numbers dwindle because not everyone posses this spirit. Spirit is not a technique to be learned, it is something you either have or you don&#8217;t! 

Kiai is a form of breathing, When done properly, the kiai empties air from the lungs. This is good, because if you are struck after executing a kiai, the chances of having the "wind knocked out of you" are greatly reduced. Also, by getting as much air out of your lungs as possible, it makes you a somewhat harder, denser target. Therefore, if you are atruck after a kiai, it should not hurt quite as much. A Kiai is an exhalation caused by a tightening of the muscles of the abdomen, it is how we force air to escape our bodies during exertion. Normally people cannot consciously use their entire bodily strength or power, especially if they are untrained. It has been estimated that the unused portion could effectively double the strength of some people. there is a good reason why the strength is not normally availale. the lifting of a heavy weight, mopre weight than you have lifted before. Forces you to increase your effort towards your maximum. What is that maximum? most people would at some point tell you that they could exert no more force and give up. What they mean is that (usually unconsciously) they have reached the point at which the weakest part of their body, the weakest link in the chain, is going to fail. that weakest link is muscle strength more often than not! However it is DANGEROUS to go to full strength in a way that one has not built up to through training, and the mind knows it and provides suitable inhibitions geared to that weakest link . The kiai is one way of beating the bodys inhibitions!!! 

How can we develop this ability&#8230;Tan Jon&#8230;what is tan jon&#8230;..well I think this says it all! 


*Quote:*What is the "Tan Jon"? 
The Tan Jon area, located about two inches below the naval is believed to be the source of origination and the focal point of physical energy (ki). This area is called the Tanden in Yoga and corresponds to one's center of gravity and is a common area of focus during meditation, concentration, and abdominal breathing exercises. 

As with a lot of Korean terminology there is often different variations in English translations. The "Tan Jon" is sometimes referred to as "Dan Jon", "Dan Jung", "Dan Gun" etc. They all mean the same thing. 




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Purpose 
By learning to feel and concentrate your mind on the Tan Jon area, you can learn to control and more fully utilize your physical power. Learning to breathe properly and to utilize breath control during execution of a technique is essential to the practice of hapkido and indeed martial arts in general. 

Hapkido is more than just physical training - it also involves a large amount of mental discipline. When focusing on a technique in your mind you should try and visualise it performed perfectly. Physical actions are a direct reflection of the images in your mind i.e. the "mind-muscle" connection. 

Hapkido means the way of "way of co-ordinated power" or "the way of strength and harmony". This means that mental and physical power are united. In Hapkido, physical power is called "wae ki" while mental power is called "nae ki". Nae ki and wae ki are joined together - one must maintain the balance between the two. 

Mental concentration can help increase your: 

Strength/Power 
Stamina 
Speed 
Focus and Precision 
Continuity 
Awareness of your surroundings 

In training we learn how to perform Tan Jon breathing (before patterns and basics) and how to apply this technique during a technique such as a strike or joint lock. The actual process of learning Tan Jon breathing helps develop patience, perseverance, and self discipline because it does take time and effort to reach the point where proper breathing during hapkido is automatic. Many repititions of Tan Jon breathing are required to develop an "automatic" coordination between breathing and technique. 

The most obvious benefit from Tan Jon breathing is that it teaches abdominal breathing. Most people as they grow up switch from abdominal breathing to upper chest breathing, especially when they are under stress. This uses only the top part of the lungs and can result in more stress being put on the heart and cardiovascular system. Abdominal breathing allows all of the lungs to be used effectively. This increases the oxygenation of the blood with less work for the heart. There is anecdotal evidence that abdominal breathing reduces the risk of some cardiovascular diseases. As an additional benefit: the strengthing of the abdominals can help reduce the likelihood of lower back problems and aid in improving posture. 

Increased oxygen supply increases stamina. This is why an older student with good breathing control will always outlast a younger student who hasn't internalised the habit of abdominal breathing. 

Most people probably realise that a 'deep, calming breath' is good counter to either 'losing it' or settling oneself during a stressful situation. 90% of all conflict is won prior to the first blow being struck. It is the person who is in control, focussed and aware who will emerge the victor from any 'conflict' - be it an actual physical conflict, or more mundane event such as a business negotiation. 

By putting together the breathing control with a calm mind allows you to focus your physical energy into a more effective technique. The simplest way to demonstrate this is to try hitting a punching bag as you breath in and compare the power of this to that of doing the same exercise as you breath out. The strike on the breath out is much stronger. By using your mind to imagine that all of your energy is being transmitted into your striking point allows you to strike more effectively than if you were just swinging away blindly. 

Tan Jon breathing can greatly assist muscular tension, provide a solid stance and explosive action. Explosive movement in all martial arts is in fact always accompanied with a kihap! (yell). This yell co-ordinates naturally with the breathing (exhaling on the yell) and this assists muscle contraction thus boosting explosiveness and speed. The kihap! provides a psychological focus for the technique, and this can have the affect of shattering the opponent's concentration and give an opening for attack. In training striking and "duck and punch" drills should be performed with a kihap!. 

In performing a strike or self defense technique the idea is to initially focus on the Tan Jon. Think of the action of the kihap! as the moment you are pulling ki from the Tan Jon and focusing/releasing it in the offensive or defensive movement being undertaken. 


Do you think that spirit and kiai are different????...I do! 


*bows respectfully*


----------

